# 2008 Harc Schedule!!!!



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Here it is guys.....your 2008 HARC racing season schedule! Cash payouts just like last year, new/improved points system, and the track owners have ponied up for end of year trophies this year! $25 first class, $10 second class, and $15 Novice class. See you guys out there! Lets have a great 2008!

Race Date Location
1 02/09 Southside
2 03/22 The River Track
3 04/19 Gulf Coast Raceway
4 05/31 Southside
5 06/21 The River Track
6 07/26 Gulf Coast Raceway
7 08/23 The River Track
8 09/20 Southside
9 10/25 The River Track
10 11/22 Southside
11 12/06 Toys-for-Tots @ Gulf Coast Raceway
12 01/03/09 New Years Race @ Gulf Coast Raceway


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

*side note*

As a side note to this schedule: I was able to work with Jeff from Gulf Coast Raceway and Gary from Southside and Ken from the River Track on getting this set up. Aside from the HARC schedule, there is PLENTY of other racing going on monthly! If my memory serves me, there is an offroad race of some sort 3 out of 4 Saturdays in each month this year! There's never been this much variety of racing available locally before, so let's get out there and light these tracks up!


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

Great Job As Usual CV!!!!!!!


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

As a side, side note to this schedule, we've also been talking to Jeff and Gary about racing electrics on Friday nights. One, maybe 2 (max) nights a month, rotating b/w Southside and Mike's. Was waiting for the HARC schedule to come out, we're gonig to avoid running the nights before a big local nitro race as much as we can.


----------



## justinspeed79 (Mar 9, 2006)

I needed to check the schedule, figured as long as I was here I should bump it.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

excellent! 

Hey justin......picked up a truggy to run with you guys!


----------



## justinspeed79 (Mar 9, 2006)

Courtney Vaughan said:


> excellent!
> 
> Hey justin......picked up a truggy to run with you guys!


Sweet, what did you get?

What is the address for the river track? Any hotels nearby? I'm thinking about going down there friday night. If I do that I might actually get to practice lol. I can't wait for the race. I saw the vid, the track looks killer.

Check your pm's Courtney.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Justin, there's actually a resort not too far away from it that has some nice little cabins, etc. Can't remember the name right now but I'll find it. Stayed there a couple years ago for a golf tourney/fundraiser, enjoyed it.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

please try to find the name of that cabin Chris......sounds like fun....I might be interested


----------



## Todd Claunch (Sep 5, 2006)

some old people can't remember what happened yesterday,but 
we used to have a lot of good racing in the old days.courtney


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

believe me, although I wasn't as heavy into it as I am now, I was around 6-7 years ago when THRC was in it's prime.......I loved going to those huge races at Fastrack, Area 51, etc.......remembering how much fun that was caused me to start HARC.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Todd, we still have good racing. There were about 70 people at HARC Round 1. Here's the link CV. A little further than I thought, about 20 miles from the track. Can you make Southside this weekend with the Tamiya?

http://www.columbia-lakes.com/


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

I have the parts for the Tamiya, but I won't have time to get it together before then.....I have made it a rule that I don't come to the track prepared anymore.....need to spend some time with all 3 of my cars before I race again......

If I can bring my cars with me to work this week and get them finished on my lunch breaks during the rest of the week, then I'll definitely come out though


----------



## jam1227 (Nov 2, 2007)

does the river track have a web page?


----------



## kilana (Dec 20, 2007)

jam1227 said:


> does the river track have a web page?


Here ya go: http://www.riverracetrack.com/ :cheers:


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

DAN IS ALIVE!!!!!! 

you've been quiet lately man!


----------



## justinspeed79 (Mar 9, 2006)

kilana said:


> Here ya go: http://www.riverracetrack.com/ :cheers:


That's what I needed. Thanks.

Cabins are too far away for me, although that would be pretty sweet. I'm just going to look for a hotel.

Todd, you should come out and do some racin!


----------



## Todd Claunch (Sep 5, 2006)

Hey There Justin, I Think I Forgot How To Drive, Like I Ever Could
I Have Been Riding Them Darn Dirt Bikes. And Getting Older.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Todd, bring your 8ight and you starter box over tonight and we'll charge it up so we can race on Sunday.


----------



## Donnie Hayden (Mar 7, 2005)

CV, You going to the river track this month?


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

dang skippy I am! I'll be spending all day this sunday up at mike's working on all 3 of my cars to make dang sure that they're ready! You better bring your arse out there DH!!


----------



## Donnie Hayden (Mar 7, 2005)

I plan on it! You staying at a motel or what?


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

I was thinking about it, but I don't think I will......i'll just hit the road at like 6AM


----------



## Donnie Hayden (Mar 7, 2005)

Cv, YGPM.


----------



## kilana (Dec 20, 2007)

Courtney Vaughan said:


> DAN IS ALIVE!!!!!!
> 
> you've been quiet lately man!


LOL! Yeah....been pretty busy lately with work and family....I'm here though. :cheers:


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

hey dan.....you coming out to the river this month?


----------



## kilana (Dec 20, 2007)

Courtney Vaughan said:


> hey dan.....you coming out to the river this month?


Yes...I'm planning on racing that day. Hopefully the weather will behave that week and on throughout that weekend.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

all it needs to do is not rain from about noon on that friday on, and that track will be perfect! it drains and dries QUICK!


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

LOL. You were OBVIOUSLY not there for RC Pro at the end of 2006. One of the 2 muddiest races I've ever been to. It drains quick, but not quick enough to handle THAT flood!


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

OK OK, I forgot to add "except for turd-floater instances" to my above statement


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Ha ha ha. I had a tool chest under a table that was under my EZ Up. Soaked everything in it anyway, including 2 chargers, when it started to rain sideways. We'd gone for food during the rain delay and I wasn't there to save it. I think I invented 3 or 4 words that day.


----------



## Donnie Hayden (Mar 7, 2005)

Was that the same day we ate at the burger place Chris? I been to the river track a few times and the only 2 times it never rained was when me and my wife went and hung out with dave, ken and his wife and when I went out there to play. Other than that, Rain.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Yep, that was when we went to the burger place. We were about 15 minutes into a 30 minute main when it unloaded for the last time and they called it. They spent an hour towing cars out of the mud. I was lucky, we took my truck into town, otherwise it would have been parked in the ditch too.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

*schedule change*

Please note that round 3 has been changed from 4/19 to 4/12/08 due to scheduling conflicts.



Courtney Vaughan said:


> Here it is guys.....your 2008 HARC racing season schedule! Cash payouts just like last year, new/improved points system, and the track owners have ponied up for end of year trophies this year! $25 first class, $10 second class, and $15 Novice class. See you guys out there! Lets have a great 2008!
> 
> Race Date Location
> 1 02/09 Southside
> ...


----------



## Reel Bender (Sep 30, 2004)

There is a Bed and Breakfast on the river called Roses on the River, other than that, West Coumbia is probably closet place for lodging.


----------



## Donnie Hayden (Mar 7, 2005)

Imagine that, You and your r/c friends staying in a motel called Roses on the river haha.


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

CV, we gettin a hotel for this race?


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

uh, no!


----------



## Donnie Hayden (Mar 7, 2005)

lmfao!! HAHAHAHAHA.....Thats funny right there, I dont care who you are!!


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

aawwww, c'mon CV, yall can play turtle!!!!


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

I don't even know what turtle is......don't think I want to either


----------



## Donnie Hayden (Mar 7, 2005)

haha


----------



## muddflaps77 (Dec 1, 2007)

hahaah ***? nick ure gross....


----------



## Donnie Hayden (Mar 7, 2005)

What is the tire of choice fror 8th scale at the river track?


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

same thing that works for you at Southside will work for you at the River Track


----------



## Donnie Hayden (Mar 7, 2005)

Again, What is the tire of choice at the River Track?


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

ahh u guys suck!


----------



## Donnie Hayden (Mar 7, 2005)

hehe


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

Donnie, bowties or crimes.


----------

